# Heavy Bag Stand



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

I am purchasing a heavy bag STAND, because I live in a condominium, and cannot mount a heavy bag on my ceiling. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/4/FitnessWellness/Boxing/PRDOVR~0840603P/Ringside%252BHeavy%252BBag%252BStand.jsp?locale=en

My main fear is that this stand will not be tall enough to hold a tall enough heavy bag for Muay Thai; In other words, I'm worried that this stand will only be able to support a short bag for boxing, and I won't be able to practice low kicks and other techniques that require a longer bag. 

It does not come with a chain or weights, and is 82" inches tall when assembled. It costs $200. 

Should I buy this thing?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> I am purchasing a heavy bag STAND, because I live in a condominium, and cannot mount a heavy bag on my ceiling.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/4/FitnessWellness/Boxing/PRDOVR~0840603P/Ringside%252BHeavy%252BBag%252BStand.jsp?locale=en
> 
> ...



Unless you're on ground level, please don't put a heavy bag in your condo.  I had some upstairs neighbors who had a weight bench, and every time they racked the weights, it made everything in my apartment jump; it even put cracks in the plaster of my wall.  I'm afraid I can't offer any other advice on heavy bags.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Unless you're on ground level, please don't put a heavy bag in your condo.  I had some upstairs neighbors who had a weight bench, and every time they racked the weights, it made everything in my apartment jump; it even put cracks in the plaster of my wall.  I'm afraid I can't offer any other advice on heavy bags.



I see, but I will be putting my stand on a carpet, and the stand does not reach the top, so no contact can be made with the ceiling or floor. I don't think it will disturb any of my neighbors, I am just wondering if the height can be suitable for Muay Thai.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2010)

You need to confirm with your landlord that it is alright -- and make friends with your neighbors, both downstairs and on each side.  There's no bag stand that eliminates the energy and force of strikes, and you will disturb them.  And your landlord may have issues with it, as well... because you can damage the structure if it's not well placed and the weight isn't well distributed.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> You need to confirm with your landlord that it is alright -- and make friends with your neighbors, both downstairs and on each side.  There's no bag stand that eliminates the energy and force of strikes, and you will disturb them.  And your landlord may have issues with it, as well... because you can damage the structure if it's not well placed and the weight isn't well distributed.



Yes, your right. Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have cement or wood floors in between?  It will sound like a 250lbs guys stomping around.  So if you have thin floors its probably not a great idea.  

That said I had one in a condo and had no problems.  But it had cement floors and I never heard anything from above or bellow.

I doubt it would take a 6 ft bag, that only leaves 10 inches to the top of the unit, take away 4" for the width of the top piece and you would need a very short chain.  That said, a standard 100 lbs bag can be moved up and down, not ideal but it will let you get in some work on the low kicks.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 10, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Do you have cement or wood floors in between? It will sound like a 250lbs guys stomping around. So if you have thin floors its probably not a great idea.
> 
> That said I had one in a condo and had no problems. But it had cement floors and I never heard anything from above or bellow.
> 
> I doubt it would take a 6 ft bag, that only leaves 10 inches to the top of the unit, take away 4" for the width of the top piece and you would need a very short chain. That said, a standard 100 lbs bag can be moved up and down, not ideal but it will let you get in some work on the low kicks.


 
Thanks for the advice Andrew! I am almost positive that I have cement floors, but do you mean that a 100 pound bag is always going to be bigger than a 70 pound bag - because I thought that they are the same size, just one is heavier than the other!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2010)

Great advice so far and after checking all that out, if all goes well.

You can also check here for bag stands and bags


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 10, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Thanks for the advice Andrew! I am almost positive that I have cement floors, but do you mean that a 100 pound bag is always going to be bigger than a 70 pound bag - because I thought that they are the same size, just one is heavier than the other!



Generally bags are filled the same way.  So heavier bag means more filling, which means needing a bigger bag too hold it.  Bigger can mean longer, wider or a combination of both.


----------



## Shimo (Aug 12, 2010)

I think unless you will kick very softly of your floor is very very thick, I don't see how you wouldn't bother your neighbors. Also, I have kicking bags on stands because no matter how much you weight the stand down it always moves around and it's just annoying.


----------

